# I did this...



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 1, 2022)

Last year my voice acting coach had me draw up a list of goals for 2022. One that I came up with was to take part in a 5k "Fun Run". Pretty ambitious on a number of levels. I always hated running since I was always the slowest kid in the PE class. Also it was just a few years ago that I underwent bariatric surgery as my body weight was getting to the 300lb mark, along with pre-diabetes and high blood pressure. Thanks to that surgery and a regular, if somewhat wimpy (by SF standards) I was able to survive a horrible bout of pancreatitis in 2019. Anyway, to keep up with the goal program, I signed up for the St. Luke's Boise 5k/10k/Half-Marathon. I was hoping to come in with a time somewhere between 35 and 40 minutes since that's about where I was on the treadmills at my fitness center. Lo and behold, I came in with a time of 31:19 which was good enough for 349 out of 2808 runners total, 195 out of 984 males and (this blew my mind) 5 out of 32 in the 65 to 69 male age group. I plan to back next year with a goal of cracking 30 minutes. I don't know what the 1st place age group time was, but why not try for first?


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 1, 2022)

This is awesome. I’ve typically set my PRs during races, it’s something about having that rabbit to chase.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 1, 2022)

MIkeH92467 said:


> Last year my voice acting coach had me draw up a list of goals for 2022. One that I came up with was to take part in a 5k "Fun Run". Pretty ambitious on a number of levels. I always hated running since I was always the slowest kid in the PE class. Also it was just a few years ago that I underwent bariatric surgery as my body weight was getting to the 300lb mark, along with pre-diabetes and high blood pressure. Thanks to that surgery and a regular, if somewhat wimpy (by SF standards) I was able to survive a horrible bout of pancreatitis in 2019. Anyway, to keep up with the goal program, I signed up for the St. Luke's Boise 5k/10k/Half-Marathon. I was hoping to come in with a time somewhere between 35 and 40 minutes since that's about where I was on the treadmills at my fitness center. Lo and behold, I came in with a time of 31:19 which was good enough for 349 out of 2808 runners total, 195 out of 984 males and (this blew my mind) 5 out of 32 in the 65 to 69 male age group. I plan to back next year with a goal of cracking 30 minutes. I don't know what the 1st place age group time was, but why not try for first?



Firstly pancreatitis is literally a top 10 worst illnesses. Secondly don’t compare yourself to SF guys whose job it is to be hard as fuck. Thirdly be proud of your accomplishments and don’t sell yourself short.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 2, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Firstly pancreatitis is literally a top 10 worst illnesses. Secondly don’t compare yourself to SF guys whose job it is to be hard as fuck. Thirdly be proud of your accomplishments and don’t sell yourself short.


It certainly is the top 1 of anything I've experienced. That impression was reinforced when I noticed that even doctors shudder when you mention it. No comparison is possible to SF. The good news is that I never had any delusions of being in that category. It's a little late in life, but my self-esteem has gotten a real boost from this accomplishment and I hope to build on it. It's never too late! Thank you for your support!


----------

